# Florida is number one



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Florida is number one!
Ever stop to wonder why our Florida is now the forth most populous, and the eighth most densely populated, of the entire fifty states? For a start how about twelve months out of the year beach weather with hundreds of miles of white sun bleached sandy beaches & crystal clear, warm, tropical waters? Beautiful Madeira Beach, Florida:

Next up, fishing. May 1, 2015, the Florida Fisherman ll returns with a huge catch of giant mangrove snapper, tuna, and king fish:



Don't forget hunting. Florida is hog hunting!. We hunt the beast of the forest 24/7 every month of the year. I just returned with this beauty 5/5/15:

Our Florida at it's very best! 'Forth most populous' and soon to be third. With Tropical beaches, hunting, and regular catches like this (5/1/15):

Florida is number one
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes, it's a paradise


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Absolutely! From Pensacola to Key West most can only dream of the paradise we live in.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I do agree Sir. 
Whyme


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

I first started coming to pensacola and destin when I was a kid on family vacations. Call me stupid, but I just thought that's how all beaches looked. Well after college I wanted to find some other spots and spent several years traveling to beaches up and down the east coast... Needless to say, the beaches and the water weren't even close to what I thought was 'normal'. 

Well, I've been back the last few years (I still live in Ga, boat is in Florida) and not sure I'll ever leave again. People who live here are spoiled, don't know how good they got it!!


----------

